# Is it safe to put flea medicine on your dog while pregnant?



## genoisegurl (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm doggy-sitting my sister's dog for like 5 days next week. My sister found fleas on her dog and would like to apply Advantage on her. I asked her to maybe hold off on that since I don't really want to be exposed to pesticide. Now I'm not sure. Is it better to be exposed to a little pesticide or run the risk of the fleas infesting my dog and house? I don't need this with the baby coming soon. any opinions appreciated.


----------



## frenchie (Mar 21, 2006)

Wear gloves and don't touch her until the meds have soaked into her system. However, I'd get Frontline rather than Advantage. Frontline can't be washed off, Advantage can, and it loses it's effectiveness. With Frontline, you can shampoo your dog the next day and her coat will be free of any residue from the meds.


----------



## herbmama3-7 (Mar 14, 2006)

I would deffinately NOT do it!!! Flea meds. are so strong that they can even damage to nervous system of the animal. Growing a little babe that could potentially get exposed is a scary thought to me. It is only 5 days, if your home or other pets become infested you could get a flea coller and put it in your vacuum bag and then vacuum your house. Don't do this yourself though, have someone else do it! You could also give the dog a bath and give it a good comb for the time being. These meds are really serious, I would really recomend not exposing yourself!!


----------



## CherylDec&Jul (Dec 19, 2006)

I have no official answer. . . however once I got pg - putting medicine on the dogs became dhs job. We also use Frontline & he bath the dogs the next day.


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Ks Mama (Aug 22, 2006)

When I was pregnant with my DD, my DH would apply frontline to our dog. We lived DEEP in the woods, and the chance of infection from tick bites was a greater worry to me than frontline. Of course, we made sure until it dried completely (2-3 days), she wasn't allowed anywhere carpeted, on the furniture, etc.... and I was sure not to pet her where it was applied.

With this pregnancy, we live in a much more populated area & our dog can't roam in the yard or woods, so we skipped any flea/tick application at all.

Oh yeah, and DD is perfect...no harm done that I can tell!


----------



## genoisegurl (Aug 2, 2006)

Hmmm, seems like the opinions are divided equally. Thanks anyway, ladies.


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

I don't know what's the best answer, either. I want to give my cats a dose. I've held off so far. I wanted to at least wait until after the first trimester. If I was as far along as you, I'd probably rather do it now while the baby still had some filtering protection through me than do it afterwards.


----------



## Equuskia (Dec 16, 2006)

Neither option is a good idea! Those pesticides are bad for you and your pet! I would try natural options instead of using chemicals. I have posted some links here so that you can safely rid your pet and house of fleas. I also posted links on how to keep your dog's skin healthy so that they are less likely to be infested by skin parasites.
http://www.motherearthnews.com/lives...l_Flea_Control
http://www.shirleys-wellness-cafe.com/petallergies.htm (a good info read)
http://www.homeovet.net/content/lifestyle/section3.html
http://www.lacetoleather.com/safefleacure.html
http://www.vetmed.iastate.edu/facult...s/natural.html

HTH!


----------



## Shahbazin (Aug 3, 2006)

I just wear latex gloves when handling pesticides; I have to put SWAT cream on the dogs' ears 2x/week in the summer to keep off flies, & I use Advantage every 6 weeks for fleas - I apply Advantage outdoors, & leave the dogs outside 'til it dries. I tried every flea thing, natural & chemical, known to mankind before the spot-on things like Advantage came out & none worked very well.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

My mother in law gives her dogs garlic to ward off pests. You may want to check out the Pets forum here under Mindful Home Management for advice on treating fleas without pesticides.


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

Advantage and Frontline are much less dangerous to you and your (her) pet than the over-the-counter medications from Hertz and others. However, there's no reason for you to increase your exposure to the product. If she does use it, she should do ASAP so it's on there and dry before the dog arrives at your house.

Only you'll be able to make the judgment call on the liklihood of your house getting infested and YOU needing to have your animals treated. If there's high liklihood of that, then it makes more sense to have her treat her dog - your exposure will be less.

Before those treatments were available, I tried everything including garlic, flea collars, bathing, combing, vaseline, yard treatments, house treatments, vacuuming with and without treatments, washing, etc. And I still had fleas on my pets and in my house. Since the treatment, if I get fleas, I treat once, clear out the house and never have to do anything again - unless I adopt a new animal with fleas. Although there is a serious, small risk of harming the animal, I have chosen to risk it based on the long term benefit. So that's my bias - now you know.


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

I don't have a strong opinion on this but wanted to add that while pg with both of my kids I had a dog and applied frontilne to him every couple of months while in the 2nd/3rd trimester. I didn't like doing that and I made DH part the dog's fur while I put it on (and didn't get any on my skin). Then I would have the dog in the kitchen or kennel while it dried for a couple of hours and I would make sure we washed our hands immediately incase we came into contact with any of it.


----------

